# :: ECS Tuning :: Want Milltek Exhaust? CALL US! Promo Ends 3/5/16



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Milltek's Audi offerings exude the engineering rigor and attention to detail that come from experience developing prototype exhaust designs in highly demanding circumstances for race teams throughout the world.

Every single Milltek product offering is designed and manufactured in-house in the UK. Milltek tests each system on their own Dynamometer through many miles of subjective analysis, fine tuning each component of each system for its specific application.

Milltek's collaboration with ECS Tuning allows unprecedented access to these exceptional performance exhaust systems.


*Blow your mind. Not your ears.*



Fitment:
Audi C6 A6 4.2L / S6 5.2L 2005-2011

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

